# Hello



## Shwet (May 24, 2014)

My name is shreshth. I am from India. Woking with MNC Company. I want to know about Italy Green card procedure.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Use your favorite Internet search engine to locate the article "Not an Italian Citizen? How to Live/Work in Italy Legally" for guidance.

The term "green card" is not a term used in Italy, by the way. Italy uses the term "permesso di soggiorno," or PdS for short. There's also a longer term residence permit called a "carta di soggiorno" (CdS), but that's not particularly relevant here.


----------

